# Miscellaneous > Ask an Expert >  URGENT: deadlock issue

## unowhoiam30

Here is the problem description:

If we edit a report using our custom application and save the same concurrently by 6-7 users application hangs and we receive a deadlock or timeout error (SQL0911N with reason code: "2"). On investigating further we realized there is an exclusive lock on a table and this result in a deadlock situation hanging the server. The application just fires a delete and select statements within a JTA. Each of these applications act on different rows all the time. Attached is the db snapshot of locks when the system failed.

Any help is greatly appreciated. Please treat this as urgent.

Thanks

Note:
We have set isolation level to "Uncommitted Read". DB and DBM configuration parameters are enclosed for further reference.

----------

